# Hyperlink rückt um 1 blank ein



## BlackMamba (14. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich arbeite momentan an einer auf Tabellen basierten HP (meine erste)  
Bin soweit auch fertig und wollte zum Schluß noch ein Bild verlinken welches
auf die Index.htm verweist. Das problem was jetzt entsteht ist, dass sich die "Kopfzeile"
nach unten verschiebt. Dieses Prob tritt nur bei der html und nicht bei der htm auf (apache-server)
Per css steuer ich zwar "text-decoration: none;" dies funktioniert auch ausser das mit dem einrücken. Wenn ich den link entferne ist es dann wieder ok!

Hab schon viel gesucht (selfhtml, foren) aber bin net fündig geworden.
http://www.rzh-nds.de
Kann mir jemand helfen?

mfg
BlackMamba


----------



## redlama (14. März 2005)

Hi!

Auf der oben genannten Seite ist das Problem? Wo denn da?
Wenn nicht, dann wäre es ganz hilfreich, wenn wir den entsprechenden Quelltext dazu sehen könnten, ...

redlama


----------



## BlackMamba (14. März 2005)

Also, wenn mein inet cache leer ist und ich die seite mit dem ie öffne bin ich ja auf der index.
Wenn ich jetzt z.b. auf unternehmensprofil klicke rückt der slogan "mit uns können sie rechnen" nach unten. Gehe ich wieder auf home und wiederhole das ist alles in ordnung. Glaub net das es am quellcode hängt sondern eher wegen htm und html.

<table border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
 <tr>
    <td><img border="0" src="../../images/Empty.gif" width="22" height="74">
     <a href="../../index.htm"><img border="0" src="../../images/slogan.gif" class="slogan" width="292" height="65"></a>
          </td>
          <td><img border="0" src="../../images/rzh-logo.gif" width="133" height="65">
          </td>
        </tr>


----------

